# Copepods



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone know where i can find these?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

In most mature systems and refugiums  but seriously SUM had some last time I was there.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Coral Reef Shop had Tiggerpods when I was last there.

I think SeaU Marine also have Reefpod Tisbe but not 100% sure


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

do you guys remember how much were they?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=copepods

Here the two types


----------

